# Option for OBS audio output device



## servcovep (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi,

I'm usin voicemeeter when streaming, and all the sounds that goes to the stream are on separate virtual audio cables. So the default audio output doesn't go to the stream, eg windows sounds. The problem is that OBS uses that default output so the browser sources for streamlabs etc have no sounds unless I force OBS by a third party application to use the device I want. So it would be nice to have the option in OBS to choose which one it uses.

Thanks!


----------



## lima (Feb 11, 2018)

+1 !!!
We really need this e.g. for Browser source outputs to an specific virtual line!


----------



## Osiris (Feb 13, 2018)

CEF (which is used in the browser source) can't send audio to anything but the default audio device in Windows.


----------



## Zapa (Nov 27, 2018)

That option would be very useful when you use it with the VirtualCam plugin and other software like Skype or Hangouts. As for now you cannot choose the OBS audio output as a source for those programs and with that option we could route the OBS output to some virtual device like VirtualCable and then select it in Skype or Hangouts as a sound source.

+1 for this!!


----------

